# 0-100mph run - BNR32 video



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

coming back home tonight, I thought I'd capture a couple rough videos.

here's a quick pull in 3rd gear:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boLM8h5BUAE

and here's a 0-100mph run, done in 8 seconds. 0-60 was around 4 seconds, so I lost 0.5 seconds with a mediocre launch. The missus is a bit overwhelmed by the run :squintdan 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo_vtz-fS20


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice 0-100 run.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

by counting frames, I got 8.8 seconds to 100mph. Not too bad at all


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

nice one toby !

however only 100mph ? it's only just getting going and you know it 

get a 0-150mph done on the speedo on daylight, as 4th gear really shows how fast 600hp can propell these old nissans 

(private road of course)

p.s. i can confirm that with 600hp 32's are capable of 2.8sec 0-60 times too


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

2.8sec versus 4 sec - I lost lots of time then on the launch - dropped the clutch at 5000rpm, didn't use the Bee*R (scares the missus). I need a lot of practice, learn how to launch the thing. I think if I can get consistent 3.5s, and nice decent hookups, I'll be happy.

It was a good study to see a few things:

- I was wondering if my car was running slower, or if I was just getting used to it. It's the latter for sure - that run was what a Ferrari F50 would do, and I'm no professional driver by any stretch of the imagination.

- I thought I was an abusive driver, but by looking at the frames where rpm showed up clearly on the Apexi RSM, I realized I'm a girly driver - shifting at 6500rpm!! There's at least 1500rpm more in each gear. Well, I'll save that for especially special occassions - I think my current shift point feels right and produces more than adequate acceleration. Will probably make my engine live longer as well.

- the launch is everything. the launch is everything.

And now y'all know what my dash setup looks like - on the right, the gauge that blips up is oil pressure, it's almost like an rpm gauge in how it moves. The triple gauge unit was removed and my Apexi commander and RSM went in its place. And if you look carefully, you can see the Buddhist beads that hang from my rearview mirror - a blessing for my car, to maintain the car's Oneness with the Universe, as well as Oneness with itself (not breaking!!).


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice kismet :thumbsup: Vids are always a good thing for bored days at work/school


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

The factory rev meter reads way off at times for the rpm  you will prob have been changing at the right point on the speedo but in reality the revs are a bit lower..

as for the 0-60, i ran a 3.2x sec 0-60 4 times in a row at a show at Modified Nationals show 2 years ago (recorded by laser equipment).... won the event by quite a margin and walked away with 3 trophys as i was doing the 1/8th mile too :smokin: 

this was with my old S14a hybrid turbos, a fresh set of kuhmo KU15 road tyres and nismo suspension set to soft at the rear.

since then i have a lot more power and a much better clutch :chuckle: 

you have to take the bull by the horns and sidestep the clutch at around 7000rpm   (warming the tyres up properly before is a must tho)


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

cool. get one in the day with the camera on the dials, i like to see them move fast!!!!!

and if you get it done in daylight we will actually be able to see the dash set up. tbh i couldnt make out bugger all very clearly other than the afr guage dropping to the 11's.

go on its a good excuse to do it again:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

plkettle said:


> The factory rev meter reads way off at times for the rpm  you will prob have been changing at the right point on the speedo but in reality the revs are a bit lower..
> 
> as for the 0-60, i ran a 3.2x sec 0-60 4 times in a row at a show at Modified Nationals show 2 years ago (recorded by laser equipment).... won the event by quite a margin and walked away with 3 trophys as i was doing the 1/8th mile too :smokin:
> 
> ...


So what power were you running then??? I curious.

Nice car by the way, we both have very very similar cars.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

when i ran the 4 consecutive 0-60's i was running approx 490bhp, im now running 600 

its all down to the launches tho and having more power doesnt always mean a faster time as you can end up wheelspinning too much if you dont have your technique spot on.....

Have you seen the list of supercars that we can beat 0-60 ? Its very impressive ! (even tho they are faster after 60 lol)


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

A 3 sec 0-60 is hard to beat, only bikes can beat that (apart from the atoms and shit)

I am running the same as you, Z32 MAFS, PFC, Poncams (i think) 1.5bar boost through 2860's, Intercooler, dump pipes and exhaust.

Mines a yellow R32 aswell :thumbsup:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

is yours carter johns old car ?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Aye, bought it off him. He still drives it now and again.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Toby - wheres the next video installment ?

I have a few very very good clips but cant put them up on here as i live in the UK and i'd get busted


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

as soon as I learn how to launch my car properly!!

by a more exact frame by frame count of the video (30fps) I hit 160kph (100mph) in 8.4 seconds (I counted 8.8 before but I had started from when I hit the throttle and not when the car actually started to move).

Basically I did some research, and although you said we might get dusted after 60mph, we'd actually hold our own. A Ferrari F50 does the 0-100mph sprint in that same time. An Audi RS4 takes nearly 12 seconds to do the run. The list of cars that can run to 100mph in under 8 seconds is very short - Bugatti Veyron, Ferrari Enzo, Ferrari F40, etc. I was very surprised when I discovered this. And pleased, mind you!


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Heres the list......0-60 times 



1.4 2004 Halltech Chevrolet Corvette Mallet [1] 
1.85 2006 Hennessey Dodge Viper SRT10 Venom 1000 Twin Turbo [2] 
1.9 2000 SVT Ford 10L Boss Mustang [3] 
1.97 2003 Lingenfelter Chevrolet Corvette 427 Twin-Turbo [4] 
2.49 2006 Caparo T1 [5] 
2.5 2006 Bugatti Veyron 16.4 [6] 
2.6 2006 Ultima GTR [7] 
2.6 1994 Dauer Porsche 962 Le Mans [8] 
2.7 2000 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1 Concept [9] 
2.7 2006 Leblanc Caroline [10] 
2.8 2006 Saleen S7 Twin Turbo [11] 
2.88 2006 Ariel Atom 2 300 [12] 
2.9 1991 Audi Avus Quattro [13] 
2.9 2004 Chrysler ME Four-Twelve Concept [14] 
2.9 2005 Orca C113 [15] 
3.0 1994 Schuppan Porsche 962CR [16] 
3.0 1995 Jimenez Novia Concept [17] 
3.0 2006 Gumpert Apollo [18] 
3.0 2006 HPA VW Beetle RSi FT565 [19] 
3.0 2006 Wrightspeed X1 [20] 
3.0 2007 Sportec Porsche 911 SPR1 T80 [21] 
3.07 1986 Ford RS200 Evo [22] 
3.1 1990 Jaguar XJR-15 [23] 
3.1 1995 Ford GT-90 [24] 
3.1 2006 Caterham CSR 260 [25] 
3.1 2006 Hennessey Porsche 911 Turbo 650 [26] 
3.1 2006 Hennessey Dodge Ram SRT10 Venom 1000 Twin Turbo [27] 
3.12 2006 Mosler MT900 Photon [28] 
3.2 1992 Yamaha OX99-11 [29] 
3.2 1995 Lotec C1000 [30] 
3.2 1998 McLaren F1 [31] 
3.2 2001 Summit QuadraDeuce II [32] 
3.2 2003 Canepa Porsche 959 [33] 
3.2 2004 HPA VW Golf R32 Stage II [34] 
3.2 2006 Koenigsegg CCX [35] 
3.3 1993 Vector Avtech WX-3 [36] 
3.3 1997 VW W12 Coupe [37] 
3.3 1999 VeilSide Nissan R34 Skyline [38] 
3.3 2003 Porsche 980 S1 [39] 
3.3 2006 Gillet Vertigo [40] 
3.3 2006 Noble M15 [41] 
3.4 1998 Mercedes-AMG CLK-GTR [42] 
3.4 2006 Koenig Ferrari Testarossa Twin-Turbo Evolution [43] 
3.4 2007 Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 [44] 
3.4 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo [45] 
3.48 2006 Westfield Megabusa [46] 
3.5 1994 Jaguar XJ220 [47] 
3.5 1998 TVR Speed 12 [48] 
3.5 2005 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII MR FQ400 [49] 
3.5 2006 ASC Dodge Viper Diamondback Concept [50] 
3.5 2006 Hennessey Mercedes 600 660 [51] 
3.5 2006 Koenig Ferrari 360 Modena Twin-Turbo [52] 
3.5 2006 Koenig Ferrari 550 Maranello Twin-Turbo [53] 
3.5 2006 Koenig Ferrari F50 Twin-Turbo [54] 
3.5 2006 Koenig Lamborghini Diablo Twin-Turbo [55] 
3.6 1972 Lamborghini Miura Jota [56] 
3.6 2002 TNT King Snake Dodge Viper [57] 
3.6 2005 Brabus Mercedes SLR McLaren [58] 
3.6 2006 Bugatti EB110 [59] 
3.6 2006 Fisker Tramonto [60] 
3.6 2006 Ford GT [61] 
3.65 2004 Ferrari Enzo Ferrari [62] 
3.65 2006 Ferrari FXX [63] 
3.7 1997 Ferrari F50 [64] 
3.7 2005 Novitec Ferrari F430 [65] 
3.7 2005 TechArt Porsche 911 Turbo Cabriolet [66] 
3.7 2006 Ascari KZ1 [67] 
3.7 2006 Chevrolet Corvette Z06 [68] 
3.7 2006 Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano [69] 
3.7 2006 Kleemann Mercedes SLK 55K S8 [70] 
3.7 2006 Koenig Ferrari F355 Twin-Turbo [71] 
3.7 2006 Pagani Zonda F Clubsport [72] 
3.7 2006 Ruf Porsche Rturbo [73] 
3.7 2006 TVR Sagaris [74] 
3.7 2007 Audi R8 [75] 
3.8 1992 Ferrari F40 [76] 
3.8 1998 Lotus GT1 [77] 
3.8 2000 Aston Martin V8 Le Mans [78] 
3.8 2004 Maserati MC12 [79] 
3.8 2006 Evans 486 LM [80] 
3.8 2006 Invicta S1-600 [81] 
3.8 2006 Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren [82] 
3.8 2006 TVR Tuscan S [83] 
3.85 1999 Lamborghini Diablo SV [84] 
3.9 1969 Porsche 917 [85] 
3.9 1988 Callaway Chevrolet Corvette Sledgehammer [86] 
3.9 1989 Porsche 959 [87] 
3.9 1990 Gillet Donkervoort [88] 
3.9 1996 Ford Indygo [89] 
3.9 1996 Geiger Chevrolet Corvette ZR2 Biturbo EVO Cabrio [90] 
3.9 1999 Bentley Hunaudieres [91] 
3.9 2000 Lingenfelter Dodge Viper GTS [92] 
3.9 2001 B Engineering Edonis [93] 
3.9 2001 Bizzarrini BZ-2001 Concept [94] 
3.9 2002 TVR Cerbera [95] 
3.9 2003 Mercedes-AMG Mercedes CLK DTM [96] 
3.9 2004 Jaguar XK-RS Concept [97] 
3.9 2005 Lotus Exige 240R [98] 
3.9 2005 Ford Shelby GR-1 [99] 
3.9 2006 Dodge Viper SRT-10 [100] 
3.9 2006 Koenig Ferrari 348 Twin-Turbo [101] 
3.9 2006 Koenig Ferrari 456 GT Twin-Turbo [102] 
3.9 2006 Koenig Ferrari 512 Twin-Turbo [103] 
3.9 2006 Porsche Carrera GT [104] 
3.9 2006 YES! Roadster 3.2 Turbo [105]


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm not launching too well - according to my Apexi RSM all I could manage today was a 3.97 0-100kph. More practice...and yet I fear for my clutch!

here's 0-100mph:
2006 Bugatti Veyron 16.4	5.69 s
1998 Mercedes-Benz CLK-GTR 5.83 s
1994 McLaren F1 6.76 s
1991 Ferrari F40 8.00 s
1996 Ferrari F50 8.10 s
1995 Lamborghini Diablo SE 5.7	8.16 s
1966 AC Cobra 427	8.30 s
1991 Nissan Skyline GT-R (Tobytuned  ) 8.4 s
2003 Dodge Viper SRT-10	8.50 s
2002 Porsche 911 GT2	8.70 s
2002 Chevrolet Corvette Z06	9.10 s
1998 Dodge Viper GTS-R	9.40 s
2003 Ferrari 575M Maranello F1	9.80 s
2003 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra	10.60 s
1997 Lotus Esprit Turbo	10.70 s
1997 Ferrari F355 Spider	10.70 s
2004 Mercedes-Benz E 55 AMG	10.75 s
2000 BMW Z8 10.80 s
2003 Mercedes-Benz SL 55 AMG	11.00 s
1970 Ford Mustang Boss 429	11.00 s
1999 Chevrolet Corvette LS1 Hardtop	11.10 s
1998 Subaru Impreza WRX 22B STi	11.10 s
2002 Maserati Spyder Cambiocorsa	11.20 s
2000 Maserati 3200 GT	11.40 s
2001 Holden GTS R (Aus)	11.70 s
2002 Porsche 911 Targa	11.94 s
2001 BMW M5 12.00 s
1997 Acura NSX-T 12.00 s
2001 BMW M3 12.15 s
2001 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra	12.33 s
2001 Panoz Esperante 12.40 s
1989 Pontiac Trans Am Turbo	12.45 s
2004 Subaru Impreza WRX STi (USA)	12.49 s
1994 Toyota Supra Turbo	12.60 s
2002 Mercedes-Benz C 32 AMG	12.60 s
1995 Acura NSX 12.73 s
1970 Oldsmobile 4-4-2 W-30	12.80 s
2001 Mercedes-Benz CLK 55 AMG	12.80 s
1998 Chevrolet Camaro Z28	13.00 s
1993 Mazda RX-7 Twin Turbo	13.00 s
2004 Pontiac GTO 5.7	13.17 s
2003 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution (USA)	13.32 s
1968 Chevrolet Corvette L88	13.33 s
2002 Mitsubishi Lancer EVO VII (Jap)	13.40 s
2007 Infiniti G35 Sport Sedan	13.44 s
2002 Audi S8 Quattro	13.50 s
2002 Subaru Impreza WRX Sedan AccessECU2 17"	13.51 s
2003 Ford Mustang Mach 1	13.60 s
2001 Jaguar XKR 13.60 s
1996 Aston Martin DB7 13.60 s
2001 Porsche Boxster S	13.70 s
2003 Nissan 350Z Track	13.94 s
2003 Dodge Neon SRT-4	14.00 s
1994 Dodge Stealth R/T Turbo	14.00 s
1993 Nissan 300ZX Turbo	14.04 s
1969 Dodge Super Bee 383	14.09 s
1994 BMW 850 CSi	14.16 s


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

are you doing a rear burnout to warm up the tyres properly first ? that made a big difference, also try soften the rear suspension and take out a few psi in the tyres 

Hope you have a twin plate clutch !


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got a Nismo twinplate, looked minty good a couple thousand kilometers ago when I had it out. I'm not burning out, and my rear dampers are set to firmest as I like the tail to wiggle a bit (I can't stand understeer). Kumho Ecsta SPT tires. I like them because in cornering they have a really even and gradual breakaway, and they wear well. But not the stickiest I could have gotten.

How do you burn out your car? Do you have a switch to kill the ATTESA? It's easy to burnout 2WD cars, either FWD or RWD, but I just don't get how to warm up the tires on a Skyline. Well, yesterday it was raining pretty hard in Seoul, and I just had to drop the clutch a few times - four wheels spinning wildly  Hadn't had so much fun since way back when, when I had an Audi 200 quattro, and would lock up the center and rear diffs in the snow and play "Group B Rally Racer" in a parking lot...ah the memories


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

yeah i have a switch on the 4WD fuse plumbed into the dash... then (as i only do it once in a blue moon) left foot brake *very lightly* to keep the car from moving forwards too much so you can get some heat in them

im not saying change your setup permanently (suspension etc) but i have played around with my car lots to work out the best setups for each discipline (1/4, 0-60, circuit and drift)and each setup had drastic effects on how the car performs for each area.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

it doesnt make much diff on normal road tyres


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wonder what would happen, if I revved to 7K with a Bee*R to build up boost, then dropped the clutch in 2ND gear. Would the transfer case/front diff survive? The things I'd like to know, yet am now wise enough to not try


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

erm - i wouldnt try that IMO

i would think that if the clutch didnt slip like hell and burn out then you would defo break somethin..


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

what BeeR gismo do you have to build boost like that? Launch Control?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Bee*R rev limiter - has a second rev limit, that if wired to the clutch instead of the handbrake, allows two-step launch control.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

how does it allow boost to build though?


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

I thought Id try a 0-100mph for a laugh with a mate 2up in mine (pushing approx 590bhp/500ftlb at fly in R33 GTR). Other mods include tein superstreet set at full hard, 275/35/18 road tyres no spare wheel and no aircon pump. Was quite a cool day intake temps around 15°C.

Heres a video of the speedo.http://www.littleorchardcaravanpark.com/images/0-100run.mpg

Launch wasnt great but dont want to be doing it too often and knackering my gear box! From looking at the time in video editing tool was 0-60 3.9 sec 0-100 7.97. Cant count on accuracy of speedo.

Would guess a 3.7 sec 0-60 without my mate and probs 7.8 to 100. Was quite impressed 

Ta,
Chaz


----------



## JBNR32 (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of your car? Ive always been curious .


----------

